# Welcome to 2Cool RC.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Racing Team* - _*For the RC community, by the RC enthusiast, to have fun and grow the RC hobby as well!*_

We are the 2Cool Racing Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks).



We are for the unity and unification of the RC community, not for the walls of division that separate us. We look for any and all opportunities to reach out to new and experienced, as well as young and old to promote the hobby we passionately care about.



Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, 2Cool Racing will be there! 



In addition, 2Cool Racing has been formed with the heart and passion of giving back to not only the RC community we embrace, but to the local community that allows us to have fun. That's why you will see 2Cool Racing committing itself to bringing the most exciting racing events all in the name of charity. Look for 2Cool Racing to put together off-road, on-road, and all scaled events in the Houston area that proceeds will benefit charitable organizations such as Shriner's Children's Hospital, Toys 4 Tots and many others! 



At 2Cool Racing, it's about what you give back, more than what you receive.



Look for us at your local tracks and racing venues and come by to meet the team and talk more about what we all can agree on - the fun and exciting world of RC!



On behalf of all of us at the 2Cool Racing Team, we remind you - Have fun and promote the hobby!!



2CRT 

_Written by PD2!_


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Written by PD2, endorsed by all!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Written by PD2, endorsed by all!


DANG SKIPPY!!!

Hadn't seen this up at the top for a while! Kind of nice to see what we are all about again!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

that should be the mission statement for every track and hobby shop in the country.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> that should be the mission statement for every track and hobby shop in the country.


My brutha, alot of thought, and many years of experiance went into that mission statement!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

how can one become part of the 2cool racing team?? curious minds want to know???


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i was wondering that myself


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Unlike teams of the past, we dont have a team roster, nor a president. If yall like what you see here, then your allready a member. Its all about "The Fun" with us. We dont get into politcs or anything like that. We belive in helping out the new guys and getting them up to speed so they can enjoy the hobby the way it should be done. For the fun of it.

And if we can get more guys posting and visiting here, all the better.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

Insane and Ballou both have my vote. Stand up kind of LEEEEEVER PULLERS!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Leaders?! We don't need to stinkin' leaders! Just leeeeevers, ha ha ha ha ha. But we do still need shirts! Wasn't I supposed to look into that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Paul allready found a connection for shirts. Trophy guy!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Paul allready found a connection for shirts. Trophy guy!


Yeah, Trophy guy was going to hook us up with some insane deal since our logo is only black and white. We could circle back around and have him check it out. Just let us know.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Yeah, Trophy guy was going to hook us up with some insane deal since our logo is only black and white. We could circle back around and have him check it out. Just let us know.
> 
> PD2


I dont remember the exact numbers, but wasnt it something like $2.60? At 144 shirts?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I dont remember the exact numbers, but wasnt it something like $2.60? At 144 shirts?


Some thing like that, but when we had gone back in he was rambling on about the price being lower or some thing or another and then he went into how he loves to sell this stuff and how back home in Alabama sheep were scared of him any time he went out to the barn. LOL!!!!!

I think we could still get the deal if we wanted.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Some thing like that, but when we had gone back in he was rambling on about the price being lower or some thing or another and then he went into how he loves to sell this stuff and how back home in Alabama sheep were scared of him any time he went out to the barn. LOL!!!!!
> 
> I think we could still get the deal if we wanted.
> 
> PD2


ROLTFLMAO! ~ 

Yup! I belive that! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ballou said:


> i was wondering that myself


Theres times when I hope this site blows Tech Talk off the map. We think we have the right mixture of what it takes to do so, but we havent gotten there yet. Sometimes it might be because we are a sub forum on a fishing site. With a snerk in my smile, that could be counterproductive to increasing membership on this forum for RCers. But with over 13000 people on this site, the potential for exposure is beyond a dream come true. That grows the hobby IMP.

The question is, should we start another site?

I dont mean shut this one down. But create one that looks like a "Stand Alone" RC site? Do yall think that would draw more members?

Aslong as Mont allows us to have this site here, I want to keep this one going. The market potential is well above anyother RC site I have ever seen when it comes to targeting the mainstream.

But does it appeal to the "Hardcore" RCer?

The goal, or at least my personal goal is to have a top notch RC site dedicated to RC in the Houston area with a relationship with RCFiles based in Austin.

Input appreciated!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Theres times when I hope this site blows Tech Talk off the map. We think we have the right mixture of what it takes to do so, but we havent gotten there yet. Sometimes it might be because we are a sub forum on a fishing site. With a snerk in my smile, that could be counterproductive to increasing membership on this forum for RCers. But with over 13000 people on this site, the potential for exposure is beyond a dream come true. That grows the hobby IMP.
> 
> The question is, should we start another site?
> 
> ...


Let's see, where to start........I know, let's look at our statement for 2Cool Racing Team:

"We are the 2Cool Racing Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks)."

Though we race and hold Charity Race events, we need to remember that we are about the new comers too. Though we race at local tracks, we need to remember that there are kids and "big kids" out there that run in parking lots or in green belts in neighborhoods too. Basically, to be part of this team, you just gotta love R/C whether its to wrench on them, race them, bash them, or even collect them.

With that said, and if every one agrees with the above statement, where does 2Cool Racing Team need to be? To me, every where! While it would be great to have a place to call home, I think being on 2CoolFishing.com, hobbytalk.com, rctech.net, rcnitrotalk.com, Tech Talk and any other forum or web site. We need to be hooked up with RC Pro as much as we need to be hooked up with the local tracks to support their own local club racing efforts. As our main tag line says:

Having fun and growing the hobby.

The question should be, does what we do grow the hobby and provide an environment to have fun for all? If it does, then we are doing what we should be doing.

If going to our own web site/forum grows our hobby and provides fun for all, then I'd say we do it! But remember, each of us that is a part of 2CRT carries 2CRT with us no matter where we go or what we do. That's a true team!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

well a little about myself i just started racing at k&m on a regular basis about 2 months ago and i tell ya that is the greatest bunch of racers ive had the pleasure of meeting i used to race in beaumont that place was surronded with so much politics and drama till the day it closed it just wasnt fun to race there im pround to call k&m my new home track and would like to thank everyone that has helped me up there with my racing im getting better got a ways to go but ill get there anyway i posted on the other thread but i do it here too when yall make the trip to the hospital with the car i would be honored to got yall are doing a great thing for the kids a shriners and a apploud yall for that 

james

ps excuse the spelling errors its late lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Let's see, where to start........I know, let's look at our statement for 2Cool Racing Team:
> 
> "We are the 2Cool Racing Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks)."
> 
> ...


Have an extra bowl of "Touchy Feely Flakes" this morning bro? :slimer:

Just kidding, your exactly right! 2CRT is a state of mind and a philosophy, not a web site.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Have an extra bowl of "Touchy Feely Flakes" this morning bro? :slimer:
> 
> Just kidding, your exactly right! 2CRT is a state of mind and a philosophy, not a web site.


HEHEHEHE!!!!! It's OK to get in touch with your inner feelings.......especially when it comes to your love and passion of R/C! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ballou said:


> well a little about myself i just started racing at k&m on a regular basis about 2 months ago and i tell ya that is the greatest bunch of racers ive had the pleasure of meeting i used to race in beaumont that place was surronded with so much politics and drama till the day it closed it just wasnt fun to race there im pround to call k&m my new home track and would like to thank everyone that has helped me up there with my racing im getting better got a ways to go but ill get there anyway i posted on the other thread but i do it here too when yall make the trip to the hospital with the car i would be honored to got yall are doing a great thing for the kids a shriners and a apploud yall for that
> 
> james
> 
> ps excuse the spelling errors its late lol


James, I know. Some of the same issues that happened in "B" town happened in La. also. The same thing happened to us around 95. I was pretty new then and wasnt sure exactly what happened but I miss the days of having 120 racers on a Saturday night at Houston RC. On my second trip to K&M I remember that there was a G Main in stock buggy. And then like overnight, someone turned the switch off. Racing went flat. Everybody sold their stuff and quit racing. I quit in 96, came back in 98 running at Performance and K&M untill 01. Quit again untill a couple of years ago but rarely get to race because of work, but, Im having alot of fun now days. Everybody I meet at whatever track I go to is very friendly and allways helpfull.

Do we all agree that some of the most important things we look for when we show up at the track is, a warm welcome, friendly folks and a team atmosphere where comradary is more important than lap times?

We had our first charity race with 2CRT. Getting that under our belt was, really, really tough. We think it will get easier now that we have some experiance and learned from our mistakes. Were supposed to be doing one for the offroad crowd at K&M soon..... Hint, hint!  A few of us are suffering from "Burnout" right now and a few other guys need to take up the slack for awhile. Get the ball rolling, check for race conflicts etc. Defintly get with Carlton from the RC Pro Series. 2CRT and PCPS have alot in common and after the Charity race at Mikes we think we have a common goal and mission.

And then comes the hardest part. Getting new racers.

This is a team effort guys. Even though a few of us might steer the boat into known waters, we are not the captain of this ship. The crew is in charge.

Where do yall want to see this group go next?


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

We at K & M will do all we can to help...
The 2cool Racers are our foundation...THANKS for ya'lls support.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for making K&M what it is now and fro helping us move!

ronnie


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

already talked to carlton about that gary............... its a good deal.............be away from the cpu for a few days cuz of me and the ol lady moving to a new apartment..................hopefully by monday i can get back online...................

ronnie norris
281-702-0464


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronnie Norris said:


> thank you dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for making K&M what it is now and fro helping us move!
> 
> ronnie


i have to agree with ronnie,since i started back into racing last year,K&M has come a VERY long way.seems to be more dedicated to racers and family for a great nite of rc.i,for one have become severely addicted to the fun that is around K&M on sat nites.wether it be just hanging out or doing a mad dash to help someone get ready for a heat.i support K&M and 2crt and all others involved in this rc world for helping it grow the way it is today.without the great people involved and the dedication it takes to get the races run(thanks nikki) and for the hobby shop(thanks randy and dave) and all the people working on the track(ronnie,brandy,roger and everyone else helping)i would like to say thanks......Paul


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*2CRT & K&M Charity race.*

Biff, I think I got the hint. With the advice from those that were involved with the onroad charity race. I know I can get some folks hopped up to work on an Offroad Charity race. First things first as was done in the onroad race.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey guys, thing are really tight for me right now, but if there is anything I can do to help out, count me in! Hopefully my situation will improve soon, and you guys will be seeing me at the track.


----------

